
Apple Reportedly Running Secret Car Lab in German Capital - t23
http://www.macrumors.com/2016/04/18/apple-secret-car-lab-in-german-capital/
======
cjbprime
Why would someone write "German Capital" instead of "Berlin"? o_O

Also, 15-20 people isn't a Secret Car Lab, it's a brainstorming session.

